# Macbook Pro Randomly Shuts Down



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Macbook Pro, 4GB RAM 2.6GHz CPU.

Let me know what else you need to know. Took it in to apple and they can't figure it out. OSx is Lion, the newest one with the recent update.

Report:

Interval Since Last Panic Report: 18 sec
Panics Since Last Report: 2
Anonymous UUID: 998EF684-0672-4AE8-A8A5-AD99B0E59679

Tue Sep 6 14:43:32 2011
panic(cpu 2 caller 0xffffff7f809122bf): NVRM[0/1:0:0]: Read Error 0x00000100: CFG 0xffffffff 0xffffffff 0xffffffff, BAR0 0xc0000000 0xffffff80a07e5000 0x0a5480a2, D0, P3/4
Backtrace (CPU 2), Frame : Return Address
0xffffff807ca832b0 : 0xffffff8000220702 
0xffffff807ca83330 : 0xffffff7f809122bf 
0xffffff807ca833c0 : 0xffffff7f80a023fc 
0xffffff807ca83410 : 0xffffff7f80a024bc 
0xffffff807ca83470 : 0xffffff7f80cac749 
0xffffff807ca835b0 : 0xffffff7f80a21519 
0xffffff807ca835e0 : 0xffffff7f8091bc4a 
0xffffff807ca83690 : 0xffffff7f8091754c 
0xffffff807ca83880 : 0xffffff7f80919151 
0xffffff807ca83960 : 0xffffff7f81788008 
0xffffff807ca839a0 : 0xffffff7f81796e06 
0xffffff807ca839c0 : 0xffffff7f817b26d4 
0xffffff807ca83a00 : 0xffffff7f817b2739 
0xffffff807ca83a40 : 0xffffff7f8179ac51 
0xffffff807ca83a90 : 0xffffff7f81752753 
0xffffff807ca83b10 : 0xffffff7f817511c4 
0xffffff807ca83b40 : 0xffffff7f81756bfd 
0xffffff807ca83b70 : 0xffffff800065259d 
0xffffff807ca83be0 : 0xffffff800065293c 
0xffffff807ca83c40 : 0xffffff80006530e0 
0xffffff807ca83d80 : 0xffffff80002a3738 
0xffffff807ca83e80 : 0xffffff8000222ff6 
0xffffff807ca83eb0 : 0xffffff8000214829 
0xffffff807ca83f10 : 0xffffff800021bb58 
0xffffff807ca83f70 : 0xffffff80002ae380 
0xffffff807ca83fb0 : 0xffffff80002d83a3 
Kernel Extensions in backtrace:
com.apple.NVDAResman(7.0.4)[7E65ECA2-D3A1-35F8-B845-C975FB531E7E]@0xffffff7f808b2000->0xffffff7f80b88fff
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.6.5)[95ABB490-3AB5-3D5E-9C21-67089A9AE6A1]@0xffffff7f8083e000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(2.3)[E99C8907-946D-3F1A-A261-4C0F2D5D0451]@0xffffff7f808a0000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(2.3)[897EB322-FD55-36D7-A68E-9E9C34A74A84]@0xffffff7f80868000
com.apple.nvidia.nv50hal(7.0.4)[2E84958C-1EEC-316B-9F7A-68C368F83476]@0xffffff7f80b89000->0xffffff7f80eaafff
dependency: com.apple.NVDAResman(7.0.4)[7E65ECA2-D3A1-35F8-B845-C975FB531E7E]@0xffffff7f808b2000
com.apple.GeForce(7.0.4)[6F2B5A22-F2F2-34A6-9721-8011B1E03300]@0xffffff7f81739000->0xffffff7f817f5fff
dependency: com.apple.NVDAResman(7.0.4)[7E65ECA2-D3A1-35F8-B845-C975FB531E7E]@0xffffff7f808b2000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(2.3)[E99C8907-946D-3F1A-A261-4C0F2D5D0451]@0xffffff7f808a0000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.6.5)[95ABB490-3AB5-3D5E-9C21-67089A9AE6A1]@0xffffff7f8083e000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(2.3)[897EB322-FD55-36D7-A68E-9E9C34A74A84]@0xffffff7f80868000

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: WindowServer

Mac OS version:
11B26

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 11.1.0: Tue Jul 26 16:07:11 PDT 2011; root:xnu-1699.22.81~1/RELEASE_X86_64
Kernel UUID: D52AAB80-B2BC-3C6E-BBEA-78BD28064998
System model name: MacBookPro6,2 (Mac-F22586C8)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 516903002285
last loaded kext at 57301776843: com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor	1.9.4d0 (addr 0xffffff7f81e3d000, size 28672)
last unloaded kext at 173420589883: com.apple.driver.AppleUSBUHCI	4.4.0 (addr 0xffffff7f8108d000, size 65536)
loaded kexts:
com.vmware.kext.vmnet	3.1.3
com.vmware.kext.vmioplug	3.1.3
com.vmware.kext.vmci	3.1.3
com.vmware.kext.vmx86	3.1.3
com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor	1.9.4d0
com.apple.driver.AGPM	100.12.40
com.apple.filesystems.autofs	3.0
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyHIDDriver	122
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA	2.1.1f12
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient	3.5.9
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl	1.0.24
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyDriver	2.1.1f12
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHDGraphics	7.0.4
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHDGraphicsFB	7.0.4
com.apple.driver.SMCMotionSensor	3.0.1d2
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC	1.59
com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet	1.0.0d1
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X	7.0.0
com.apple.driver.AudioIPCDriver	1.2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCLMU	2.0.1d2
com.apple.GeForce	7.0.4
com.apple.driver.ACPI_SMC_PlatformPlugin	4.7.0b2
com.apple.driver.AppleMuxControl	3.0.8
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC	1.5.1
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCButtons	220.8
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard	220.8
com.apple.driver.AppleIRController	309
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCardReader	3.0.0
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless	1.0.0d1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib	1.0.0d1
com.apple.BootCache	32
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient	3.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI	4.8.6
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage	2.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSmartBatteryManager	161.0.0
com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4331	511.20.10
com.apple.iokit.AppleBCM5701Ethernet	3.0.6b9
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub	4.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM	1.5.0
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort	2.1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons	1.4
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBEHCI	4.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC	1.4
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS	1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC	1.4
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC	1.5
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient	166.0.0
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall	3.0.30
com.apple.security.quarantine	1
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement	166.0.0
com.apple.kext.triggers	1.0
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib	2.1.1f12
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController	1.0.10d0
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface	80.0
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager	2.5f17
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily	10.0.5
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP	2.2.3
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily	1.8.3fc11
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib	1.3
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController	2.1.1f12
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily	2.1.1f12
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC	3.1.1d2
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily	4.7.0b2
com.apple.driver.AppleGraphicsControl	3.0.8
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusPCI	1.0.10d0
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert	1.0.3
com.apple.nvidia.nv50hal	7.0.4
com.apple.NVDAResman	7.0.4
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport	2.3
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily	2.3
com.apple.driver.BroadcomUSBBluetoothHCIController	2.5f17
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBBluetoothHCIController	2.5f17
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily	2.5f17
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMultitouch	220.23
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver	4.4.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice	3.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass	3.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub	4.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite	3.9.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice	3.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily	1.6
com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily	1.6
com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily	1.7
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireFamily	4.4.3
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter	403
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCISerialATAPI	2.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily	3.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family	400.40
com.apple.iokit.IOEthernetAVBController	1.0.0d5
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily	2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient	4.4.0
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily	2.0.6
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime	1.5.0
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily	1.7.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily	4.4.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily	1.1
com.apple.security.sandbox	165
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch	1.0.0d1
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet	7
com.apple.driver.DiskImages	326
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily	1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore	28.18
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform	1.4
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily	2.6.5
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily	1.4
Model: MacBookPro6,2, BootROM MBP61.0057.B0C, 2 processors, Intel Core i7, 2.66 GHz, 4 GB, SMC 1.58f16
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M, NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M, PCIe, 512 MB
Graphics: Intel HD Graphics, Intel HD Graphics, Built-In, 288 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1067 MHz, 0x80CE, 0x4D34373142353637334648302D4346382020
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1067 MHz, 0x80CE, 0x4D34373142353637334648302D4346382020
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x93), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.100.98.75.10)
Bluetooth: Version 2.5.0f17, 2 service, 12 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: AirPort, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: Hitachi HTS725050A9A362, 500.11 GB
Serial ATA Device: MAT****ADVD-R UJ-898
USB Device: hub_device, 0x0424 (SMSC), 0x2514, 0xfa100000 / 2
USB Device: BRCM2070 Hub, 0x0a5c (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4500, 0xfa110000 / 5
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, apple_vendor_id, 0x8218, 0xfa113000 / 8
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad, apple_vendor_id, 0x0236, 0xfa120000 / 4
USB Device: Internal Memory Card Reader, apple_vendor_id, 0x8403, 0xfa130000 / 3
USB Device: hub_device, 0x0424 (SMSC), 0x2514, 0xfd100000 / 2
USB Device: Built-in iSight, apple_vendor_id, 0x8507, 0xfd110000 / 4
USB Device: IR Receiver, apple_vendor_id, 0x8242, 0xfd120000 / 3


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Hard to say 100% from that, but some MBP have had issues with the GPU which looks like the area this is kernel panicking.

Is there a specific time this happens? Running certain programs?

Is the MBP on a flat table allowing proper ventilation?


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Headrush, thanks for replying. 

The guy at the apple shop said it could be a GPU issue and can have it replaced. 

As far goes a specific time happening? I notice it happens when I do anything that has to do with applications. iTunes, Skype, Teamviewer. I haven't tried photoshop just yet. Microsoft word works just fine. It also will happen when watching movies or listening to music. But the music listening is through iTunes so I guess it would be considered the same. I can open all those applications just fine, but when I try to do something in them, the computer shuts down.

Now when I say shuts down, the keyboard stays lit and if I were playing music, the music would be playing in a loop at the time of the crash. So I have to press the off button and hold it until the computer is shut down. 

So I wouldn't consider it shutting down, but more along the lines of crashing.

The laptop is ventilated 24/7, I don't want to overheat it so I make sure it's on a hard surface.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If it's under Applecare still and you can get it replaced, I'd go that route.

If you have two RAM DIMMS, you could also test each one by removing one and testing than trying the other.
There are also a few RAM testing apps you can google for and try if you prefer.


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

It is under apple care but they asked me to do a few steps before I actually have it sent in. Which I am not to thrilled about since I have school everyday and use my laptop constantly. 

I was just about to try and reinstall the system files. Using the Command + R key while booting up. I guess I am trying to get to the recovery console. Any chance you can guide me to there? I am new with Macs and am very use to PCs.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

My guess is you want to boot off the Recovery partition and do a clean install.

If so, just hold down the option key while the machine starts. It should bring up a GUI where you can pick to start off the recovery partition.

When it starts, you can use Disk Utility to erase the HD and than install a clean system.


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Would it be ok if I didn't erase hdd data?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Synt4xError said:


> Would it be ok if I didn't erase hdd data?


This usually isn't the best idea, and if you can back up user files and do a clean install this is the best option.

I believe when you install without erasing the HD, Lion (OS X 10.7) automatically does an archive and install.
(Backs up old system folders and makes a new one but leaves user files.)

This is OK unless the problem is caused by a extension installed into that user account.

My guess is Apple wants you to try a full clean install, but I'm guessing.

I still think it's likely hardware related.

You can also try starting in safe mode (holding shift key while booting) and see if that makes a difference.


----------

